# youth hunt this weekend



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

did anyone take a kid out this weekend if so how did you do


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

My buddy and I took our 15,16 year old sons out Sat. We were at Darke Cty Wildlife Area. Walked one field they shot 4 birds and we were back at the truck in 25 minutes. Funny thing is that we were the only people hunting without dogs. When we saw some people with dogs they asked how we were doing, we said we were done and they couldn't believe it. Had fun none the less. Plan on going again next week with my 13 year old.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes I took my Nephews out for a Pheasant Forever sponsored hunt in Hancock County. In the afternoon hunt they supplied a dog w/trainer everything was perfect but my nephews can't hit the side of a barn. 4 pointed pheasants and nothing to show for it. Then the next two came down one for each kid, a giant success. They gave away some door prizes of new shotguns and stuff. I want to thank the Hancock County chapter of Pheasant Forever for there commitment to the youth of the area. My nephews were from a different county and they accepted them, I am not a current member of the local club either but I will join if for nothing other than to repay them for what they did for my nephews. No we did not win the gun or any door prize. We got the grand prize of my nephews each first pheasant. I hope your chapter was able to do the same.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Went out with a buddy and his kids to assist in the youth hunt. It was a great time, and the kids all learned a lot. I had a blast. It was just great to watch the dogs work, and see the smiles by the kids and the parents all through the day. It was definitely a well run event, and it was a great opportunity for the kids and the parents/helpers. Can't thank the Southeast Ohio Chapter of Pheasants Forever enough. They are a great group of people for sure. 

Here's a couple pictures...


----------

